# 2017 LT Cruze Front Speakers not working!!!



## loveejasssss (11 mo ago)

Hello everybody, I’m having this issue with my speakers that’s really bugging me. The front bottom driver & passenger speakers don’t work. When I hit a bump they make a loud buzz then no other sounds. Is this as simple as I just need new speakers or could it be something else? Could I fix it myself?


----------

